# Shipping - Help WIth the Bags!



## RSIMONE (May 7, 2009)

Hello experts! I have read your advice and have ordered 9x12 and 12x15 Flap lock bags ( ULINE had best prices ) For mailing - what size mailer will overall be best and where are the best prices? EBay?
Many thanks


----------



## FatKat Printz (Dec 26, 2008)

I have found that USPS has the best prices.. if I am shipping a large item I just go to FedEx, UPS and get a quote.

You can open an account with all of them and all they require is a debit card or creditcard. You can print labels right from your computer. You must be very good on weight and dimensions otherwise you will have delays. Also you can get free supplies from all the shippers..but there is a limit.


----------



## RSIMONE (May 7, 2009)

Thanks FKP!!! WHat size do you think is overall best for mailing the shirts


----------



## FatKat Printz (Dec 26, 2008)

Honestly.. I just use regular padded envelopes and wrap them up in tissue paper with my card on top.. I want to make it fit in any mailbox..

USPS has click n ship labels and they look professional and you can print them on your printer.. 

If you are shipping more than two.. I just find a bigger box and print the label.


----------



## RSIMONE (May 7, 2009)

Many thanks again. I am currently looking and just can't decide on what size envelope to try. I have never mailed a tshirt(s) before....


----------



## FatKat Printz (Dec 26, 2008)

Just remember.. its not fragile so really no need for the padded envelope but I get it for the extra protection. Its easy to put into any mailbox especially po boxes.. UPS and FedEx do not deliver to PO boxes.. so you will have to use USPS.. so just think about it fitting into a mailbox or po box.. 

Hope this helps..


----------



## RSIMONE (May 7, 2009)

All of your advice helps very much and I appreciate the support. Thanks!


----------



## SkullDude (May 10, 2008)

I buy all my poly mailers on ebay. I have bought several times from the seller "threerb" . I have found this seller to have some of the best prices especially if you are buying large quantities. 9x12 should be fine for one t shirt, but some people like to put other things in with the shirt or put the shirt in a plastic bag, in which case you might want to go a size larger. I typically buy the 9x12, one middle size, and then the 14.5"x19" size.


----------



## RSIMONE (May 7, 2009)

Thank you so much SD. I have been looking for a while at the different bags and the prices vary considerably. Your information is VERY helpful. Do you use a cardboard insert? I have purchased the poly fold top 1 mil bags ( two sizes). Much appreciation.


----------



## SkullDude (May 10, 2008)

I have been an ebay seller for a long time and have sold thousands of used t shirts (mainly harley davidson t shirts.) Polybags are the easiest in my opinion. I used to buy zip lock bags and put the shirts in there and then poly bag the shirts. But, now I just ship the shirts loose and folded in the poly mailer.

The mailers are water and tear/puncture resistant.

However, what I do for used/vintage tees is a little different than what I would do for new tees. Especially if you are trying to build a brand, where presentation and quality is key. I am trying to start a brand of new tees so what my plan is, is to have the shirts bagged and folded, in clear polybags right where they are being screenprinted. Then I will ship them out in a puncture/water resistant poly mailer. You could buy these poly bags and fold the tees in them yourself too.

I don't think you necessarily need to put cardboard inserts in. But that is up to you. In my experience if you get a good fitting poly mailer and the shirt is properly folded even my used tees rarely unfold or wrinkle when being shipped. But, if you add the second layer of a clear poly bag, in addition to the poly mailer, and a well folded t shirt, you shouldn't have a problem.

In my mind this would only apply for 1 or 2 t shirt orders. I can typically fit 5 or 6 used HD t shirts in a 14.5"x19" poly mailer, but you are probably not going to want to try and fit your new tees all in a poly mailer like this. So, in this case I would reccomend getting some good boxes through uline. 

Hope this helps.


----------

